# Michigan's Second Largest Black Bear On Record



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

BLACK BEAR RETURNS TO NORTHERN MICHIGAN

WHAT STARTED OUT AS A TRAGIC STORY OF A BLACK BEAR BEING POACHED, HAS A HAPPY ENDING, AS THE BEAR FINDS A HOME IN NORTHEAST MICHIGAN. IN THE FALL OF 2002, MICHIGAN'S SECOND LARGEST BLACK BEAR ON RECORD WAS HARVESTED ILLEGALLY IN ALCONA COUNTY. UPON HEARING OF THE CRIME, JESSE BESSER MUSEUM EXECUTIVE DIRECTOR JAN MACLEAN, WAS ABLE TO CONVINCE THE DEPARTMENT OF NATURAL RESOURCES THAT THE MUSEUM WOULD BE THE PERFECT PLACE TO DISPLAY THE 676 POUND BEAR. MACLEAN SAYS THE DNR USUALLY HAS POACHED ANIMALS MOUNTED TO USE IN EXHIBITS TO INFORM THE PUBLIC OF THE TRAGEDIES OF POACHING AND TO HELP STOP POACHING FROM OCCURRING. MACLEAN PERSUADED OFFICIALS THAT THE MUSEUM EXHIBIT OF THE BEAR WOULD TEACH THESE THINGS TO MUSEUM GOERS, AND THE DNR ALLOWED THE BEAR TO BE SENT TO ALPENA. THE BEAR ARRIVED IN ALPENA ON WEDNESDAY AND MACLEAN SAYS THE EXHIBIT CAN NOT BE SET UP UNTIL THE MUSEUM RAISES 500 DOLLARS TO BUILD A SPECIAL PLEXI-GLASS DISPLAY CASE FOR THE BEAR. MACLEAN SAYS AS OF TODAY 250 DOLLARS IS NEEDED BECAUSE AN ALPENA RESIDENT HAS STEPPED FORWARD AND DONATED HALF OF THE MONEY NEEDED. ONCE THE ADDITIONAL FUNDS ARE RAISED, THE MUSEUM WILL THEN NEED A MONTH OR SO TO GET THE EXHIBIT READY, AT WHICH TIME IT WILL BE OPEN TO THE PUBLIC. LASTLY, MACLEAN SAYS THAT EVERYONE THAT DONATES TOWARD THE BEAR EXHIBIT WILL RECEIVE A SPECIAL INVITATION TO ATTEND A SNEAK PREVIEW OF THE DISPLAY BEFORE IT OPENS TO THE PUBLIC. DONATIONS CAN BE DROPPED OFF AT THE MUSEUM.


http://www.watz.com/conrad.htm


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I think the guy that poached the bear should pay for the hole thing and then he can be stuffed and put into the display under the bear as it is taking a crap! 

At least the bear went to good use, even if it is just the mount. I really hope people will learn from this too.

Good post.
Thanks


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Seems only fair that they should include a picture of the poacher in the display.  Maybe they could have him there at the grand opening to answer a few questions, too.


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

stevebrandle: "Seems only fair that they should include a picture of the poacher in the display. Maybe they could have him there at the grand opening to answer a few questions, too." lol. That would be pretty funny. It sure does stink to see such an awesome animal taken like that.

Jay


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I agree. I really think his name should be made public so we can congratulate him on his success.........what a shame that bear had to be taken illegally.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

If they were convicted/arraigned then the name would be public record.


----------

